# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  باز کردن کنترلها در صفحه اصلی wpf

## علی فتحی

با سلام یک نمونه از برنامه wpf در نمونه ویژوال 2010 وجود داره که کنترلها در فرم اصلی باز میشه هر کار کردم موفق نشدم راهکارشو پیدا کنم ایا کسی کدی راهی برای باز کردن فرمها در فرم اصلی چیزی شبیه mdi در ویندوز فرم داره ؟EmployeeTracker

----------


## SajjadKhati

سلام
بفرمایید

Implement Multiple Document Interface (MDI) With Menu Control in WPF (c-sharpcorner.com)

----------

